# Too Perfect LOL



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

So I have finally decided that Kharma's breeder was correct and her stud and Kharma will make exceptional babies. She had shown him to me as a kitten but I just didn't see how amazing he would turn out. He is already a Champion which is awesome, I definately want her mated with a Champion to keep pace with her bloodlines. The funny thing is...Her studs name is Zen! Hah! So Calcattas Kharma Supra of Feng Shui Bengals will be mated with Koshikatz Zen of Calcatta. I guess we better name the kittens Harmony and Tranquility at this rate LOL.


----------



## Willow771 (Jun 20, 2005)

Or you could put a real twist on the names and name them Envy and Grudge!

lol


----------

